# Baringin Sakti Silat / Systema Seminar



## Jay Bell (Aug 8, 2002)

August 31st, 2002

Systema, Russian Martial Art

Developed for the elite Special Operations Units of the Russian Spetsnaz (special forces).  Systema embodies the essence of the ancient Slavic martial art and combat traditions.  Hidden for decades during the Soviet era, this style of Russian Martial Arts has recently emerged and bcome available through the experiances of former SOU combat veterans and instructors.

This one-day seminar will cover many aspects of the Art these individuals refined to deadly effectiveness.  Join us for intense training in the principles of traditional Russian unarmed combat, which will include:

*
Strikes | Evasion
Knife Defense
Fundamentals
Close Protection
*
All direction given by instructors certified by Vladimir Vasiliev, Chief Instructor in the Americas.

Systema Contact :
Kwan Lee
seminars@systema.us
(602) 793-9399

---------------
September 1st, 2002

Baringin Sakti Silat

This one-day seminar will showcase the lethal groundfighting Art of Baringin Sakti Silat from West Sumatra.  The first time ever seen in the U.S.A., this style of Silat utilizes powerful takedowns initiated from all angles and levels, incorporated with its unique way of ground movement.  Seminar topics will include:

*
Basic Footwork
Low Level Attacks
Open Palm Strikes
Low Level Power Kicking
*
All instruction given by Eric Kruk, the head representative of Baringin Sakti Silat in the U.S.A. under Indonesian Master, Guru Edward Lebe.  He has trained security and bodyguard personnel for government and private firms in Indonesia.

Silat Contact :
Eric Kruk
jawara1@hotmail.com
(480) 860-8208

Location -

Worldwide Martial Arts and Dance
310 N. Dobson Rd. Suite 4
Mesa, AZ  85201
(SW of University and Dobson)

Times -
Sat: 9am - 3pm
Sun: 10am - 4pm
Possible Fri. Night Systema Class

Fees -
1 Day : $60 US
2 Days : $100 US
REGISTER NOW!
Deadline Aug. 23rd

For more information: www.baringinsakti-silat.com


----------

